# Immobilizing Back Injury



## nissan11 (Jun 23, 2020)

Until recently I have never had a back injury. Ever.

Two weeks ago I was warming up to a 75% working weight on deadlifts and after two reps of 225 I felt a pain in my lower back. I put on a belt and and continued warming up but the pain stayed so I stopped for the day. The next morning I woke up so stiff and with so much back pain that it took 5 minutes to get to my feet and I took two days off work. Over the next few days things got better and 7 days after the injury I did the previous week's deadlift training with no problem. A week goes by and this past Wednesday was deadlift day again. I start warming up to 85% and it feels good. I bent down to take the collar off the bar and POW. Back is re-injured but not as bad as the week before and I could still work. I take it easy until Sunday when I bend down to cut some rubber with a razor blade and POW, worst back pain yet. I go home and sit. Yesterday morning I woke up in so much pain that I could not get out of bed for an hour or so. I couldn't even roll off my back onto my side. I could barely hobble around, couldn't put on pants, socks or shoes. I couldn't even reach my ass to wipe. You don't want to know what I did.
This morning the pain is the same and I'm off work again. I've been taking naproxin sodium and started icing. Is there anything else I can do to recover faster? What is the best schedule on/off for icing? How long is it ok to ice after the injury, which was 36 hrs ago.
The pain is very broad, not sharp. It feels like my entire lower back hurts. Is this something mobility could have prevented? Are there any exercises I can do now to try to speed things up?


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 23, 2020)

Man I would go get that checked out to be on the safe side. I’m sorry I don’t know any rehab movements to help. Just putting myself in your shoes I would want an x ray or something just incase.  You don’t want it to get worse.  
Beat of luck


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 23, 2020)

I second that.  You should get that looked at man.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 23, 2020)

Xray isnt going to show soft tissue injury, MRI for that. I've had extensive experience with low back issues, 3 pretty large disc bulges.  MRIs, PT, epidural steroids, traction, surgical consults.  No problems at all in the last seven years.

The intractable pain and immobility is more than likely due to muscle spasm.  Torque something and those muscles can get pretty pissed off.  Cyclobenzaprine (flexeril) works great for me for relaxing those muscles.  

Get it checked out by an orthopedic surgeon and go from there.  Good news is that if it is bulging discs they can resolve.  Meantime rest, then inversion, stretching, core strengthening.

You, or for that matter anyone, can PM me for more questions.  Like I said I have pretty extensive personal experience as well as professional experience with this.


----------



## tinymk (Jun 23, 2020)

I would make an appointment with your ortho.  This is something that can and will linger for a long time if not addressed.  
Best to you brother


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 23, 2020)

Its from moving that big safe


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. I just saw my primary care doctor and he prescribed 5 days of pretnisone and a week of tramadol. Driving it the car to the office and pharmacy was brutal. I am planning to take the rest of the week off work. I have to walk at a snails pace and am dreading not getting any activity. Hopefully tomorrow I can at least go for a short walk for exercise.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jun 23, 2020)

i would ice the fuk out of it.
I herniated 2 cervical discs 2 years ago and nothing helped the pain except bringing down the swelling with ice and it wasnt instand it took a few days but it will help

prednisone put 20 pounds of water on me in 4 days and i threw it out


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 23, 2020)

20 lbs??? How?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 23, 2020)

https://www.elitefts.com/training-logs/the-mcgill-big-three/

Here is a link to hopefully help you, and anyone else experiencing back pain from what we do. 

He has his own book called "The Back Mechanic". There is mention of him helping Brian Carroll overcome his major back injury that helped him return to the platform. 

These are just 3 exercises that could potentially help. I believe there are more as I've had it referenced to me on a few occasions.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 24, 2020)

Anytime I feel the slightest feeling of an Injury! I stop!!!!
I've learned tht my body is telling me... something isn't right! 
Not tht it's time to put on the belt?
Unless your competing for lots of money or a world record?
It's better to just stop the workout!
Train safe!!!!!!!


----------



## TODAY (Jun 24, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Anytime I feel the slightest feeling of an Injury! I stop!!!!
> I've learned tht my body is telling me... something isn't right!
> Not tht it's time to put on the belt?
> Unless your competing for lots of money or a world record?
> ...


He's already injured, dude. Stop salting the wound.


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 24, 2020)

Go to your MD & get a referral to a sports specialist. Back injuries can put you out for good.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 24, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> 20 lbs??? How?


Corticosteroids are notorious for causing water retention.

They're also pretty effective anti-inflammatories.

I'd go ahead and take it. It's likely to make you more mobile, and the water will dissipate quickly after you stop taking the drug.


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 25, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I just saw my primary care doctor and he prescribed 5 days of pretnisone and a week of tramadol. Driving it the car to the office and pharmacy was brutal. I am planning to take the rest of the week off work. I have to walk at a snails pace and am dreading not getting any activity. Hopefully tomorrow I can at least go for a short walk for exercise.



Be careful with prednisone..oral tram is worthless..now an injection of tram is golden...General rule...we all get injuries..if the usual doesn't help..hot bath..ice..anti inflammatories..rest..Dr. time..Get well soon Brother


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 25, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> Be careful with prednisone..oral tram is worthless..now an injection of tram is golden...General rule...we all get injuries..if the usual doesn't help..hot bath..ice..anti inflammatories..rest..Dr. time..Get well soon Brother


Thanks. I've noticed very little improvement over the last 4 days. I noticed the tram did not help and stopped taking it. Vodka works better. 
I'll keep doing the same.


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 26, 2020)

Inj. tram is a Godsend..only 2 preds a yr...preds will F u up


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 26, 2020)

Chiropractor. I swear by mine. I get back issues a few times per year. Mostly due to 2 bulging discs in my mid a lower back. Muscle spasms are what basically debilitate me for a few days.

My chiropractor can usually get me standing straight in a few days by adjusting my spine and getting my pelvis aligned in a few days along with a massage.


----------



## chandy (Jun 26, 2020)

if it is the lower back make sure the docs. (or if u want to investigate first) check your hips, glutes, and legs down to your knee... i've seen a lot of people have problems with their back that actually are caused from one of those areas. get ur wife or whoever to put some slight pressure feeling around the areas. 

mine is due to an army injury through my hip and sartorius in my quad muscle. according to doc and physical therapist.


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm with BSP..my chiropractor is magic.. I went 1 time with my arm in a sling and could barely walk due to my Damn nerve damage in C6 ...20mins later a new man..also inversion tables are cheap and very effective if you have chronic problems..


----------



## Rhino99 (Jun 26, 2020)

What id do is first determine exactly what the issue is so you can treat it right without doing more harm.

I saw  regular dr, a chiropractor and an orthopedist before I finally went to a spine specialist and that's when I actually got help


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm def going to see a chiro at least once a year after this. Also I never considered back mobility as important but I'm going to read that section of Kelly Starrett's book and do some exercises when this is over


----------



## Gabriel (Jun 26, 2020)

Hell when you get my age a sneeze can put your back out..


----------



## GSgator (Jun 27, 2020)

You probably don’t want to hear this but you need to stop dead lifting and if your doing squats stop those as well. Your body is giving you the warning signs. Unfortunately I didn’t listen cost me my L-5-S-1  and months of lost work and a year for the gym.


----------

